# 4K Dual Pixel CMOS AF for Canon RP



## losulare (Aug 19, 2021)

Hello ,   

I have a Canon eos RP and it is   annoying when I shoot in 4k .  Dual Pixel CMOS AF  missing  instead of eos R wich has the same CMOS digic8 sensor.

It is a hardware or software limitation?   It is possible for Canon to fix this issue in the next firmware?

thanks


----------



## beagle100 (Aug 28, 2021)

losulare said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I have a Canon eos RP and it is   annoying when I shoot in 4k .  Dual Pixel CMOS AF  missing  instead of eos R wich has the same CMOS digic8 sensor.
> 
> ...



check the latest firmware update


----------



## Space Face (Aug 29, 2021)

Could be that, yeah.


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 29, 2021)

They keep features out of lower priced cameras with frimware.  If the R has it and the RP does not and the sensor and processor are the same, it is extremely unlikely you will ever see it.


----------

